# Describe How You Met Your Significant Other



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 15, 2010)

Tell me some stories!


----------



## gw812 (Aug 16, 2010)

Worked together at the grocery store. We became friends first because I snapped a rubber band in her face. At least, that's the way SHE tells it - I actually was shooting it at the back of her head and she CHOSE to turn around at a bad time. Eventually a mutual friend we worked with put a bug in my ear to ask her out. Did so, went out a couple of days later, and haven't been apart in the almost-12 years since.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm single.  

I've always been single. 



I hate you now.


----------



## Phlipper (Aug 16, 2010)

I ordered mine from Sharper Image.  Got a good deal and a killer warranty. :unsure:


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 16, 2010)

I acquired mine through a "surprise adoption". Some people may refer to it as a kidnapping but I think my definition is much nicer.


----------



## reaper (Aug 16, 2010)

Got mine right here!


----------



## Aprz (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm the creator of the Single4Life Club. It's a pretty empty building....

Really? I've gone on a total of four dates with the same girl, I never made a move on her, and she got bored with me I guess. I'm still like 5 when it comes to girls. First shirtless girl I saw (in real life) was one I did a 12-lead on, haha! Sad, I know.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 16, 2010)

I got mine from a Billy Mays infomercial


----------



## reaper (Aug 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> I got mine from a Billy Mays infomercial



Watch out Brown, they were recalled for leaks!:unsure:


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 16, 2010)

Working together as EMTs at an amusement park. We were just friends all season long but each were harboring a secret crush the entire time. At the end of the season I decided I had to have him. Guess it worked because we've been together for a year and live together. 

Our one patient working together as a couple this season was a moderate avulsion and possible fx of the hallux.  Ah, sweet romance.


----------



## fortsmithman (Aug 16, 2010)

Single I just haven't met any lady crazy enough.  Also all the single ladies here all are in their early 20's, and I am in my early 40's.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 16, 2010)

I was bouncing at a posh, frou frou club on New Years Eve. I got my friend and his people in at a deep discount. His girlfriend brought her cousin with her. She was fly. I checked her out from time to time throughout the night, watched how she was acting and stuff. Later on I pushed up on her, got her number, etc. 

In the club scene, In my experience, girls that are charmed by bouncers aren't always of the highest moral caliber, if you know what I mean. With club girls I was usually out for a good time, not a long time. I felt differently this time, and since we had a number of mutual acquaintences, I gave her the benefit of the doubt, since it's not like she didn't know me from a hole in the wall.

I asked around about her past relationships, any sexual promiscuity, jealousy and insecurity. She checked out. Not a tramp, not a bunny boiler, not someone who always needs to be in a relationship, who feels lost without a boyfriend.

And then I found five dollars.


----------



## sarahharter (Aug 16, 2010)

we worked together at Dorney Park and became very close friends. i was with someone originally but then later on when i was single we started dated. i soon became pregnant and we are now happily married with a baby.


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 16, 2010)

sarahharter said:


> we worked together at Dorney Park and became very close friends. i was with someone originally but then later on when i was single we started dated. i soon became pregnant and we are now happily married with a baby.



Yay for carnie love!


----------



## fast65 (Aug 16, 2010)

We met at school, went out, they dumped me, they moved on, I still haven't. 


I too, like Linuss, hate you now.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 16, 2010)

She was my preceptor when I was working in a local ER. She grew to appreciate the tax breaks and has put up with me since............................


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 16, 2010)

My girlfriend that I now live with will kill me if she finds out I told it but I love the story.  My Girlfriend and I met because of this...


----------



## clibb (Aug 16, 2010)

One of our mutual friends invited me to her party. When I walk in my current girlfriend meets me outside of the house and we talk for a bit. As I walk in the house I notice a guy with his head in the toilet. My girlfriend says, "Oh and that's my boyfriend. He's a winner!" and laugh. They break up the next day and we start dating a month later. That was 3 years ago.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 16, 2010)

I met my husband when I was in high school.  He was working for my dad as a dispatcher, and I needed some help with algebra.  Since he had just graduated, my dad suggested that he tutor me.

Seriously.  They still have arranged marriages, lol.

17 years and 5 kids later, it's still awesome.


----------



## DaniGrrl (Aug 16, 2010)

I was a single Mom at the time. My mother kept trying to kick me out so I could meet people, she told me that my knight wouldn't show up on our doorstep. Then we had a dinner party on Easter Sunday, a family friend asked if he could bring his nephew who was in the Marine Corps stationed a few blocks from our house. Of course we agreed. The friend brought another Marine with him, and from that day to this, neither of us has been with anyone else. We've been married 10 years.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 18, 2010)

we formally met at a car meet ( we both love our cars & modifying them), but it turns out we met at least 4 years prior  without ever realizing it and we had been living about 5miles from each other the past 15 years and didnt even know it.. 

its really cool, weve been together for 5 years and were getting married after i graduate nursing school


----------



## JD. (Aug 18, 2010)

I met my current girlfriend in my emt class back in highschool. She's going into nursing and I'm going into fire:blush:


----------



## Stephanie. (Aug 18, 2010)

Well.... I moved here and got a ticket after a week, ended up doing community service at the local fire department. Talked to the Chief- told him I needed friends. He introduced me to his cousin that has the same interests as me, except NOTHING to do with fire or ems (+2 pts) and we hit it off. A year later here we are getting a house together and he's flying out with me tomorrow morning to go meet mommy and daddy.


----------



## piranah (Aug 18, 2010)

I was downtown in my city hanging out, when my friend drove by yelling my name I hopped in my car and followed her...we both pulled over and I met her friend who was driving..introduced myself and later asked her out.....we both had an AMAZING time and the rest is history....


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 18, 2010)

*soooo I'm single & now I wanna cry lol Kidding!! *


----------



## piranah (Aug 18, 2010)

well i suspect you will recieve a lot of creepy PM now that you made it public your single....lol just kidding...or am i..yes..i am


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 19, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> *soooo I'm single & now I wanna cry lol Kidding!! *


Yes! There is at least one single girl on EmtLife. I have hope!


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 19, 2010)

*LOL sure.....*



piranah said:


> well i suspect you will recieve a lot of creepy PM now that you made it public your single....lol just kidding...or am i..yes..i am


----------



## MidwestFF (Aug 20, 2010)

Free week on yhaoo personals, lots of chat, then a blind date, then lots of dating, 8 months more, a wedding for 150 then a honney moon, 9 months later reality stuck its somewhat only a mother could love head into this thing we now call reality. Wouln't trade it for the world now.


----------



## AtlantaEMT (Aug 20, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> *soooo I'm single & now I wanna cry lol Kidding!! *



Do you work an ambulance?  From what I gather you guys get the best pick of the homeless and crackheads.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 20, 2010)

lol No I'm not on an ambulance yet  hopefully soon! 



AtlantaEMT said:


> Do you work an ambulance?  From what I gather you guys get the best pick of the homeless and crackheads.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 20, 2010)

Brown does not require a significant other, for he has a microwave and cans of Chef Brokenheart soup are only 99c at Pak N Save

Now, that is a total lie and lets hope Mrs Brown does not see this ....


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Aug 20, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Brown does not require a significant other, for he has a microwave and cans of Chef Brokenheart soup are only 99c at Pak N Save



hear, hear!


----------

